# Crab netting



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

I saw a guy with a crab net on the pier the last time I was there. We both agree that the inlet would be better for craps. How long should I let the net rest on the bottom to get some crabs? Is there a way to tell if your bait is being ate? How big are the crabs in the inlet? Might try crabbing next time I go to the beach.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Blue crabs have to be 5 inches point to point to keep, and if they have an orange spongy mass on the bottom they have to go back immediately. That spongy stuff is eggs, female crabs with eggs are illegal to keep. 

The inlets are usually better for crabbing and bigger crabs. Tie your bait on usually fish/fish head or chicken neck. I use a fish or fish head because I've never seen a chicken in the ocean, I've found that the best way to catch what you want is to feed it what it's eating naturally. You can leave it within sight and watch the crabs come after the bait. If you keep any, put them in a bucket with just enough water for moisture. You don't want them covered in water and don't put them on ice, you want them alive and kicking when they hit the boiling water.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

No problem, good luck with it. Just remember that they should be alive when boiled or steamed for safety.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bill Stafford said:


> I saw a guy with a crab net on the pier the last time I was there. We both agree that the inlet would be better for craps. How long should I let the net rest on the bottom to get some crabs? Is there a way to tell if your bait is being ate? How big are the crabs in the inlet? Might try crabbing next time I go to the beach.


in the marsh/inlet
if theres crab
i'll check my crab nets- hoop net ones- as often as every 3 minutes
ill set out 4
by the time im finishing baiting the 4th one
it is time to check the first


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Bill Stafford said:


> I saw a guy with a crab net on the pier the last time I was there. We both agree that the inlet would be better for craps. How long should I let the net rest on the bottom to get some crabs? Is there a way to tell if your bait is being ate? How big are the crabs in the inlet? Might try crabbing next time I go to the beach.


Pretty much, if you pull up the trap/net and the bait is gone and there are no crabs, you left it in too long.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Pretty much, if you pull up the trap/net and the bait is gone and there are no crabs, you left it in too long.


yep

btw
if theres ppl around fishing
feel free to ask for pinfish- pinfish cut up are great crab baits
pinfish seem to outnumber ants


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> yep
> 
> btw
> if theres ppl around fishing
> ...


and they love shrimp


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------

